# Service Engine Soon light



## norbetowilliam (Oct 29, 2021)

I was driving my newly purchased Maxima this morning when this light popped up while driving 65mph on the highwy.
It began flashing on and off.
What does this mean? I seemed to notice the truck run a little rougher as well.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

State the year and transmission type of your car. I'll assume the light is your "check engine" light; it's telling you that one or more DTCs are set by the ECU. To find out what they are, perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes (DTCs) are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Most auto parts stores will do the code readout free of charge. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## rokeia (Oct 29, 2021)

Check these possible reason here https://cararac.com/blog/service-engine-soon-light-is-on-what-s-wrong.html for this service engine soon light problem.
Maybe this will helpful for you.


----------

